# Anybody else on Liberty EB726-LIB?



## dnanian (May 6, 2007)

Hey, congratulations, Mac Daddy! Things are indeed moving along...


----------



## lensman314 (Apr 28, 2006)

Good news! 2 more out of the queue!


----------



## dnanian (May 6, 2007)

Hm. So, car's supposedly on a truck, but... nothing. Anyone actually take redelivery?


----------



## dnanian (May 6, 2007)

And, as of 6pm yesterday -- redelivery!


----------



## lensman314 (Apr 28, 2006)

Congrats! Post pictures!

I have yet to hear anything. AFAIK, its been 23 days in customs. My email to the EHHarms email address is yet to be responded to (let alone read, if the read-recipet works). Next week I will start calling!


----------



## ss109 (Jul 1, 2006)

I'm still waiting on mine as well; Irv assures me it won't be long!


----------



## lensman314 (Apr 28, 2006)

*yay!*

Got the call from Irv yesterday! I was about to call EHHarms because my email had gone unanswered, when I noticed I had voicemail. Right after that I finally recieved that email back from EHHarms, saying my car was released (escaped customs?) to BMW on July 16th. 

So, I have the plane ticket up to get up there and I am picking the car up in a week!


----------



## dnanian (May 6, 2007)

Hooray! Congrats...


----------



## ss109 (Jul 1, 2006)

lensman314 said:


> Got the call from Irv yesterday! I was about to call EHHarms because my email had gone unanswered, when I noticed I had voicemail. Right after that I finally recieved that email back from EHHarms, saying my car was released (escaped customs?) to BMW on July 16th.
> 
> So, I have the plane ticket up to get up there and I am picking the car up in a week!


Great!

My car is still nowhere to be found...


----------



## mwatkins (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm still scheduled for Performance Center Delivery on Thursday, August 9. Leaving on Wednesday to fly to Charlotte. I'm assuming that the car will be there as I've not heard otherwise.


----------



## Mac Daddy (Dec 27, 2006)

*Car arrived 8/3*

Well, I'm back from my vacation (which was sweet, btw), but this was one of the easiest vacations to come back from because I knew the new ride would be waiting for me. Adrian called me Friday -- finally after 8 weeks and 2 days from dropoff in Vienna she had arrived! Picking up tomorrow and can't wait.

ss109, do you know of any repairs that had to be done? Really hope it comes soon.

Congrats to the rest of you guys! This has been a truly tantalizing wait!


----------



## jd335 (Aug 6, 2007)

Still waiting for mine, I dopped it in Amsterdam on June 18. The car was supposed to hit Houston last Friday, then Saturday, but it's still a no-show. I hope it will be here before Wednesday as I have to turn in the other 325 back for end of lease...
The ED experience is still great but I wish they would have more transparency about the redelivery process. Even when BMW NA gets their hands on the car, it's still pretty mysterious for them to estimate when the car will hit the dealership, which doesn't make any sense to me. Oh well a few more days I hope.
Congrats to all the lucky ones who have had their redelivery already :thumbup:


----------



## dnanian (May 6, 2007)

Mine had some minor damage (passenger mirror) that they didn't fix...


----------



## greenman (Jan 30, 2003)

Hi all:

Got an email saying that mine had arrived on Friday, Aug 3rd at the dealership I purchased from in Columbia, MO. I had dropped off the car in Munich on June 20th.

I'll be going to get it this weekend!

Thanks everyone for letting me know your cars' status in this thread. It helped me time my flight purchase from Denver just right so I was able to book a cheap ticket further in advance and be reasonably sure the car would be there.

Still waiting to here what they plan on doing about the 6FL switching to FM issue. Most likely nothing. Other than that everything seems A-OK!


----------



## jd335 (Aug 6, 2007)

Mine has arrived as well at the dealership this afternoon.
Going to pick it up tomorrow


----------



## ss109 (Jul 1, 2006)

Mine is on the way to Motorwerks; Irv estimated it would be in Thursday.

Excellent!


----------



## lensman314 (Apr 28, 2006)

Picked mine up from Motorwerks exactly a week ago, around the time of this posting, and just now got back to a computer. It went smoothly, except that I forgot my camerauch:, and a snafu with the BMW Assist Module, which I had fixed at a local DFW dealer. I do have some pictures(once I met up with my parents w/camera), that I will post eventually.


----------

